# Anyone in darwin



## abi wright (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi there,

I relocated to Darwin 3 weeks ago with my partner, my 3.5 year old daughter and 10 mth old son. We are renting a house in Anula. Just started to get out and about ( swimming, parks, fun bus etc)

Poppy, my daughter, i keen to meet friends for a play - anyone got a similar aged child who might like a play? 

Settling in well. I'm english although my partner is a kiwi so we have just come over from NZ. Keen to hear how others are finding it and any tips!

thanks

abi


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

_Hi , Can u pass on your email id ???

Perhaps we can get in touch personally..!!!_


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, 

Got a job offer in Darwin will be under 457 for the next 4 years, if everything goes well. Just accepted the offer and currently waiting for the employer to initiate the steps with DIAC. 

So how do you find Darwin so far? I was there for 2.5 days because my (future) employer wanted to see me in person earlier this month. Managed to squeeze the time and drove around in a rented car all over Darwin within one day (Casuarina Shopping Centre, Nighcliff market in the morning, Mindil beach TWICE - plus Territory day's fireworks too!, Leanyer Rec Park (awesome and it's free!), a quick nap at East Point Reserve, Croc Cove plus few others. I personally think it's a great place to stay and escape from the city traffic - almost non-existent compared to where I am now (Kuala Lumpur), or even Melbourne CBD (where I frequented and drove around a lot). 

Should start my work in Nov so will drop you a line or two once I'm there. My daughter happens to be 3 years old as well. 

Noticed rental is quite on the high side there, based on my recce via realestate+view and gumtree sites. A high 380-430 for 2-bedroom unfurnished house/apt? And easily above 500 for 3-bedroom and some can be unfurnished.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I m thinking to apply 489 of NT...


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

My bad. I have just realized the original poster posted the thread in July 2010. 

We are...3 years' late.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

darahhitam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got a job offer in Darwin will be under 457 for the next 4 years, if everything goes well. Just accepted the offer and currently waiting for the employer to initiate the steps with DIAC.
> 
> ...


hi darahhitam,

Are you still in Darwin ? How's life there compare to our Malaysia ? I am thinking of getting the visa 489 also under SS under Restaurant Manager ...... is there a lot of vacancy for hospitality jobs ? How are your children coping up with the changes ?

Advice highly appreciated


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> hi darahhitam,
> 
> Are you still in Darwin ? How's life there compare to our Malaysia ? I am thinking of getting the visa 489 also under SS under Restaurant Manager ...... is there a lot of vacancy for hospitality jobs ? How are your children coping up with the changes ?
> 
> Advice highly appreciated


Hi sw88, 

Yes, still here. Almost 6 months now. Not too sure about your field since it is totally different that mine. Will probably help if you can browse around the vacancies on relevant websites e.g. seek.com.au? 
My kids are fine. The eldest is in his 3rd month of Intensive English Unit and probably will make his way to Mainstream classes very soon. The lil one is also enrolled with the nearby pre-school, 2 times a week. They love the school environment the most, and the fact that so many outdoor things available, mostly for free! 

What we love most:

1. Friendly (local) people! 
2. Traffic is virtually heaven! Going to anywhere in Darwin will take you 10-15 mins. 
3. Number of activities that are FOC, waterparks, etc. 
4. Stating the obvious - no tolls to go anywhere! 
5. A lot of people say the cost of living is expensive but I beg to differ, compared to KL. Groceries are still much cheaper than KL, which translated to better purchasing power here. Cars are definitely cheaper here than Malaysia. So it is all about start the car, head to where you want to go, park, play, and back. So technically you will save a lot as you won't be paying the things you will usually pay in KL e.g. parking, tolls, get stuck in traffic (wasting fuel). 
6. Bike lanes! I used to ride when I was in KL, but the fact that I can ride to virtually ANYWHERE here and still feel SAFE about it is priceless. 
7. Sense of security and low crime rate, compared to KL (now) - again, stating the obvious. 

What we miss in KL

1. Dual income! I'm the only one working over here, though wifey has the right to work but the thought of expensive childcare...so not yet. Probably she will go for casual jobs for the time being. So i'm still adjusting with the single income mode - plus the tax is still at foreign resident rate for the first 6 months! 
2. Night life e.g. Late Diners, late-closing shopping complexes, etc! Roads at 9 pm is equivalent to KL's 1 am. Very quiet. This can be a good thing. 
3. Rental is sky high. I'm currently on 1.5 year lease for a 2 bedroom house and it costs me AUD470 per week. A big change for us since we are so used of paying MYR500 per month for our OWN condominium in KL. Rentals are generally expensive in Australia but Darwin wins hands down - the fact that the amount you are paying at AUD470 per week could get you probably a nice 3 bedroom house in other states! 
4. IKEA, MidValley, KLCC, 1Utama, etc. 
5. The ability to do high speed run on certain highways (MEX/LEKAS) on my turbocharged car(s) without the fear of getting caught? Seriously. Haha. I'm a motorhead so it is quite natural to "miss" my modified cars back home. 
6. Underground metal scene in KL! Metalheads are everywhere in Malaysia. In Darwin? Probably bumped into less than 5 in the last 6 months! 
7. Flights from Darwin to elsewhere can be quite costly, and since you only have one Air Asia here, and only to Bali. It is cheaper to fly from Melbourne to KL, via Air Asia if you get the right tickets, than Darwin - SIN - KL (via direct MAS flight or Jetstar/Air Asia). We use to travel out every year when we were in KL (the fact of dual income has a factor as well), to VIC several times, NZ, etc, but so far, no sign that we will be able to, not until end of year, hopefully! And that is to come home to KL.

Edit: Weather. I came during the start of wet season, so it is generally hot and humid (just like KL), minus the polluted air. So to me, it's all natural heat. Build-up in Dec is very hot and humid 34-ish with realfeel of 38-42. True wet season in January is nice, and now looking forward to the DRY season where you can expect low humidity and much colder nights of below 20 Deg C?


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt reply ...... :thumb:

How is the cost of utilities ie. electricity, water, phone & internet charges ? It looks like you have so much more quality time with your family and that is a great thing. My kids read about the amount of crocs in Darwin and now they are really stressed out


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply ...... :thumb:
> 
> How is the cost of utilities ie. electricity, water, phone & internet charges ? It looks like you have so much more quality time with your family and that is a great thing. My kids read about the amount of crocs in Darwin and now they are really stressed out


Yeah, I'll be home around 4.45-ish every day and would be in the office 8 am. Work is 5 mins away by car, and 15 mins away by bike. I actually have lunch almost everyday at home. 

Compare that with KL routine where I will reach home only by 7 pm and left home as early as 7 am. Cheras - Sunway hellish traffic. Haha. 
Everything starts early here, so by 6.30 am most people will be up and running. 

Oh yeah, schoolbuses are free, the ones for English Intensive Units. And schoolkids ride ALL buses for free, even weekends! 

Water is free, for a certain quota, covered by the rental. Doubt we will exceed the quota. 

Electricity bills come every 2-3 months. On average I'm using around 90-110 bucks every month. Take into account that I use a/c a lot between Dec 2013 - now, due to the weather. Not 24/7, but during the day on weekends if I don't go out, and at nights, to cool down the rooms. Also the fact that the cooking is done via electric cooker, and wifey is around entire day. Again, I don't expect to use a/c at all between May - August? 

As for internet, I'm on internode package, at AUD59 per month. Had to pay extra 10 bucks to rent the router. Quota is 150GB per month. Most I've used per month would be 30-45GB. That is with my kids on youtube and online games too. 

My company gave me an Iphone and pays for the voice calls plus mobile data so I only pay for my wife's phone for 30 bucks a month - the package that allows 500 MB of mobile data, and 250 mins call to Malaysia. 

Crocs? The waterparks are croc-free. Haha. There are adequate warning signs on where to and where NOT to swim. Just be croc-wise. But yeah, you have both saltwater and freshwater crocs here in Darwin, which means, there crocs at the beaches, esp during wet season.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmmmm..... seems like the cost of living is still reasonable other than the rental  

Btw, did u see any Malaysian restaurant around and is it popular ? Tot of setting up a nice café with Malaysian food if I couldn't find any jobs in the f&b industry there or take a food franchise. What food is popular in Darwin and are the restaurants doing well ?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> Hmmmmm..... seems like the cost of living is still reasonable other than the rental
> 
> Btw, did u see any Malaysian restaurant around and is it popular ? Tot of setting up a nice café with Malaysian food if I couldn't find any jobs in the f&b industry there or take a food franchise. What food is popular in Darwin and are the restaurants doing well ?


Asian food is definitely top the list here as the population also sees an increase of migrants from Philippines, Thailand, Nepal, Indonesia and Vietnam. 

Nope, none if its a Malay-Halal food. Just food stalls in the local market that sells Malaysian halal delicacies on Sundays during wet season. During dry, it should be at Mindil Beach every Thursday. 

But we do have 3 Indonesian halal restaurants in the CBD (Sumatra Rasa, Sari Rasa, Ayuriz Cafe), as well as, Sari Rasa food stall every Saturday (Parap Market) and Sunday (Nightcliff Market). 

I know of a Malaysian guy (now Australian citizen) who used to sell roti canai and all in the past but no longer in the business because of his wife's health. 

Yeah, a huge portion of my pay goes to the rental, apparently. It IS expensive.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great ...... thanks for all the info as now I have more confident of taking the leap of faith and jump into the Darwin bandwagon 

There are just too few info from migrants living in Darwin and is good to hear from someone who came from the same country and experienced it first hand ....... :tea:


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

True, 95% of the info I got beforehand came from the net and the remaining from my 3-day trip in July before the job offer. 

The rest of 5% - purely speculative and based on my email communication with my future (employer) and schools. 

It helps to survey and book things before you arrive here e.g. house, car, school, open bank account while you're in Malaysia. I actually aimed for the list of cars/houses a couple of weeks before I flew here. Aim for the suburbs, school etc. And yes, immediately apply for TFN (Tax File Number) on the day you arrive here. 

Very easy to get your children into Schools here, no red tapes, unlike Malaysia? Come and see the person in charge at the School and you may just join the School on the same day or the day after. Just need to translate the Birth Cert, Immunisation Records, Last School records, copy of your visas, Passport and that's it! And yes, fill up the school enrolment form which you can download from the net. 

Another thing, get your car licence renewed in Malaysia, and apply for IDP (International Driving Permit) and get it officially translated by Australian Embassy or recognised authority? You can only use your IDP/Malaysian licence for 3 months from the date of your arrival, after which, you will need to convert yours to NT licence. And Malaysia is not listed as the country allowed for straightforward conversion, unlike UK, Germany, Singapore, Japan, USA so we will need to take the theoretical and practical test AGAIN. 


I came with the expectation of there will be no one from Malaysia residing in the small city of Darwin. 

Not true. Haha. At least 4 families have been here more than 30 years? Those who were recruited for Pearl Diving in the 60s, I think. There was one phd student here as well before I came, as I was told. 
Not to include Malaysians who are now married to locals, and I know at least one Malaysian has spent his last 4 years under same employer sponsored visa as I am. I would guesstimate around 30-40 Malaysians around?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

If you're into road trips, Stuart highway has sections for 130 km/h limit and 200 km stretch of OPEN speed limit now...


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

darahhitam said:


> True, 95% of the info I got beforehand came from the net and the remaining from my 3-day trip in July before the job offer.
> 
> The rest of 5% - purely speculative and based on my email communication with my future (employer) and schools.
> 
> ...


Very informative
Clap clap clap clap


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

so, u took the driving exam again ? is the theoretical part similar to our side ? driving test in manual trans ?

is the place u r staying a nice area ? I heard there are lots of insects if u r staying in a house or a low rise apartment ...... true ?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> so, u took the driving exam again ? is the theoretical part similar to our side ? driving test in manual trans ?
> 
> is the place u r staying a nice area ? I heard there are lots of insects if u r staying in a house or a low rise apartment ...... true ?


Yes I did. I used my own car for the practical test though so yes it is a 6-speed manual. You can opt to use automatic car if you wish and you will still be awarded full licence since you are already a holder for full licence in Malaysia. Theoretical test is totally different. Set of 30 questions. Some can be tough for "Malaysian Drivers" if you have not driven overseas before. I spent my "youth" in the UK during my studies so mu driving experience there helps a lot. I used to drive long distance all over NZ and VIC as well during my holidays and again that helps. 
Plenty of references on MVR website so not to worry. That includes the whole handbook for the theory test, bank of questions and even VORT (Vehicle On The Road Test) "marking scheme". I studied all those a couple of days before the theoretical and practical tests. 

Do remember that the practical test is simpler than the normal Learners licence since ours is considered a conversion. No parking just OTR test.

Security screen is there for a reason so use it. All houses will have that i think. Haha. Also, you have a choice of using repellant during your visits to National Parks.


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

About the practical test: It helps to read the VORT manual so that you can gauge and anticipate the scope and what the testing officer will ask/instruct, and ensure you keep to the speed limits (School Zone especially!) plus observe STOP signs. 
A lot more on this, but then, should be in another topic. Haha.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the driving license thingy 

Btw, what items did u ship over fr m'sia to Darwin ? Can the electrical appliance such as tv & microwave fr m'sia be used ? How much was the cost of the shipment? Is it more advisable to bring items such as sofa and mattress since some of them quote that the price is quite high in Darwin


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> Thanks for the info on the driving license thingy
> 
> Btw, what items did u ship over fr m'sia to Darwin ? Can the electrical appliance such as tv & microwave fr m'sia be used ? How much was the cost of the shipment? Is it more advisable to bring items such as sofa and mattress since some of them quote that the price is quite high in Darwin


Relocation is included in my offer letter so my company paid for the 20-ft container, well, to be exact, 35m3 of volume for relocation, from the packing in KL, all the way to the delivery to DRW. The reason why I was a bit rushed in securing a house is because of the shipment which was (then) due to arrive within 2-3 weeks. Indeed it has. I got the key to the house and the next day a text from the forwarder that the shipment has cleared the Quarantine and Customs. In the nick of time. 

Because of that, I put in the basic stuff e.g. microwave, blender, rice cooker, oven, sofas, bed frames, mattresses, sofa beds, bikes, house deco items, plates, tables, books, plenty of clothes and wifey's shoes! Basically all the things needed before you move into an unfurnished house. At one stage, before the move, my house in KUL had duplicates - the ones to remain in KL and the ones to be packed and moved to DRW. Haha. 
I even brought probably around 10 packs of diapers for the little one - lasts until now! 

We bought some brand new household stuff from Ikea so it's all good, and still flat-packed. Anyway, the forwarders will still unpack it and pack it up again to their standard. I thought it was already a lot but in the end, we only managed to fill up only HALF of the container. 
There are customs and quarantine forms to fill bla bla but it's all good. Pay special attention to wood stuff and possible sporting equipment and just declare it. 

The things that I bought here locally would be the white goods e.g. Washing Machine and Fridge/Freezer...and TV. Plenty of good second hand units here too. 

Yes, if I were you, I'd bring along all those white goods too - so that you can save. 

If you have digital TVs then that's fine - bring it over. Just need the usual adaptor for the power source. 

I still maintain my house in KL, my siblings make a point to go to the house every now and then, a couple of times per month, so 70% of my things are still there - technically so that's why I hesitated to bring over all the white goods. Even I have not sold off all of my cars, just one and left 2 more with the battery terminals plugged out haha. 

In conclusion, bring as much as you can, where possible!


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe there will be a lot of grateful people being able to get so much info from your good self ........ :clap2:

so, how's is your wife and kids getting along in Darwin? Do they enjoy being here or prefer to be back in kl ?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> I believe there will be a lot of grateful people being able to get so much info from your good self ........ :clap2:
> 
> so, how's is your wife and kids getting along in Darwin? Do they enjoy being here or prefer to be back in kl ?


Just sharing whatever I can and been through 

Kids love it based on the fact that we are spending MORE time with them plus the totally different school environment! 
Back in KL my son would've been in the (morning) school from 7 am - 1.30 pm, and from 2.30 pm - 6 pm for the (afternoon) school. He would sometimes fell asleep while he's in the car at 7.30 pm after I got him into the car to reach home from my sis-in-law's. 

They just love the outdoor activities, be it to nearby Leanyer waterpark, or slightly further Palmerston Waterpark, or Wave Lagoon/WaterFront at CBD, or simply after-work picnic at Nightcliff/Dripstone/Cullen Bay/East Point Reserve. And yes, the fact that they now eat dishes prepared by their mother and proper menu, not some roadside stalls or fast food, back in KL. Just love the fact there are plenty of BBQ areas in the parks too. 


Also the weekly, Friday night stroll at Casuarina Shopping Complex. Darwin needs more shopping complexes though. At least 2 more shopping complexes similar to Mid Valley/1Utama or Melbourne's Chadstone? 

And yes, we need IKEA over here! 

You can actually see the increase number of people and cars on the road now compared to Nov. The usual trend of people flocking back to Top End for the dry season? And the demand is definitely there. K Mart and Big W are having hard time in keeping up with the stocks. Really. 

Wifey misses having her own income and the ability to SHOP and being at work sometimes, but not the long hours at work, time wasted in traffic jams back home - to work, from work, weekends, all the time! She does a wonderful job in the "home" department though - credit is due when credit is due. Amazing menus on the table (from breakfast, lunch to dinner) and some I've never really seen on the list when we were back in KL.  

About the shopping, there's always eBay. Cheaper than retail anyway. 

Plus there is a whole lot of sense of security being here. I no longer lock my cars when I drive, and wifey can actually have her handbag on her lap. Something you would be risking your life with in KL nowadays. Quite a sad fact. 

And the sense of freedom when me and my kids can safely RIDE everywhere using the bike lanes (lil one on child's bike carrier - planning to get a trailer if I can get a good deal on a used one  ) without feeling intimidated with other motorists. It is actually suicidal to ride in KL though I've done that many times, at night 

In the 4 months plus they are here, they've been to all over Darwin/Palmerston, numerous visits to waterparks/lagoons and all main parks (first week they were here, we went to waterparks almost on daily basis!), Litchfield National Park - Buley Rockhole/Florence Fall (twice), Batchelor Farm to pluck the mangoes (twice), Katherine/Gorge/Nitmiluk. 

Still saving the best for the dry season: 
Crocodylus Park/Territory Wildlife Park

Still saving $$$ and waiting for the right season and accumulated enough annual leave:
3500+ km (one way) road trip either using my own car or rent a motorhome. 
(Darwin - Alice Springs - Adelaide - Melbourne and return) or (Darwin - Brisbane return)


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

how did you manage your initial accomodation? Cause I have heard that to get a good place might take upto two months because of the deman / supply factor... also, I am still not clear how this long lease works? do you pay the full yearly rent in advance?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> how did you manage your initial accomodation? Cause I have heard that to get a good place might take upto two months because of the deman / supply factor... also, I am still not clear how this long lease works? do you pay the full yearly rent in advance?


Hi Huss81, 

My employer provided me with a one-month service apartment upon arrival so the hunt for long-term house immediately took place after I arrived. In fact, I have started to book for house inspections via realestate.com.au and established contacts with a couple of local real estate agents while I was still in Malaysia. So the first 2 weeks was crazy as I had to start work, and make sure I get a house secured since the shipment is due to arrive within 2 weeks - though I can stay at the apartment for one whole month or more. My time after work was spent almost everyday going from one unit to another for inspection as you can't submit an application without VIEWING it first. 
Since I have no history of rental here in Australia, I'd make sure I have made enough copies of crucial documents e.g. passport, work visa, driver's licence, letter of employment, letter of reference from previous employer, pay slips (first week of pay!), among others. Nope, I pay the rent on fortnightly basis. I don't pay for the entire year as I do not have the funds to do so 
Just at the start we will have to pay usually 4 weeks of rent plus 2 weeks in advance. 

There was a day when I had to rush all the way from Northern Suburbs, to Palmerston, then back to CBD after work. Most of the viewing times are usually in the morning before work or after work, and 15 minutes! 

I wrote about this before in my own thread, so I'm gonna cut and paste a portion of it here. 

I hope the OP wouldn't mind as this seems to be hijacking OP's initial thread 



> Oct 13th - Arrival day and rented a Toyota Yaris car for 2 weeks (initially)
> Oct 15th - Started Work, induction, orientation, bla bla bla.
> Oct 16th onwards - House-hunting everywhere - within a radius of 30-35 km from workplace even. Roseberry, Bakewell, and closer to the city areas like Rapid Creek, Nighctcliff and Leanyer. Still staying at company's service apt. Stay with the apt extended until Nov 9th, just in case.
> Oct 23rd - Finally Rental Application Approved. After 3 applications submitted. Very competitive despite the supposedly slow market during wet season? I got the one in Leanyer.
> ...


Original thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/163380-kuala-lumpur-darwin-457-a.html


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

darahhitam said:


> Hi Huss81,
> 
> My employer provided me with a one-month service apartment upon arrival so the hunt for long-term house immediately took place after I arrived. In fact, I have started to book for house inspections via realestate.com.au and established contacts with a couple of local real estate agents while I was still in Malaysia. So the first 2 weeks was crazy as I had to start work, and make sure I get a house secured since the shipment is due to arrive within 2 weeks - though I can stay at the apartment for one whole month or more. My time after work was spent almost everyday going from one unit to another for inspection as you can't submit an application without VIEWING it first.
> Since I have no history of rental here in Australia, I'd make sure I have made enough copies of crucial documents e.g. passport, work visa, driver's licence, letter of employment, letter of reference from previous employer, pay slips (first week of pay!), among others. Nope, I pay the rent on fortnightly basis. I don't pay for the entire year as I do not have the funds to do so
> ...


Hey darahhitam
Such a valuable information

Can u give answer to my query
My daughter is of age 3 
Me,my husband and my daughter will come .
I am the main applicant so i havr to work becoz we are on visa subclass 489.
Arr there any cruches where we can left her.
Are there any facilities related to children of working women 
Can we bring her at intial entry or bring her later.
Thanks in advance


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hey darahhitam
> Such a valuable information
> 
> Can u give answer to my query
> ...


Not too sure if I am the right person to ask 

If she is 3 then by 2015, if she is turning 4 by June 2015, then she will need to be in Pre School. Pre School usually 2 days per week and the third day, every fortnightly. That is from 8 - 2.30 pm. 

What do you mean by "cruches"? Childcare centre? A number of those around here. I don't send mine to the childcare because my wife decided to stay home for now. From what I have heard it can be quite expensive, up to 300-400 bucks per week - though you get some sort of Childcare rebates? 

What type of facilities you are referring to? Childcare centre at workplace? I know mine has a couple nearby, so again, that depends on where you are at. 

Plus by next year she will be in transition, so it's going to be a full 8 am - 2.30 pm Mon - Fri. 

I believe since she is a dependant of yours, then you can just bring her AFTER you have sorta settled down. Not too sure how your visa works but as for mine, unlimited travel in/out the country. Probably the same? 

I came here on my own first, before my family joined me a month after.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

Very happy to stumble upon this thread. Really helpful information. Thank you.

I will be arriving to Darwin on the 18th of this month with my husband and three kids. I will have to look for a primary school for the older 2. I have already got a 3 bedroom house in Nakara (a friend's friend was good enough to inspect the property on my behalf and my rental history and references took care of the rest). I am still shocked about the high rental cost in Darwin. In Adelaide where I live now, we pay just over 300 per week for a 3 bedroom house....

As far as I am aware there is just one Maldivian student there in Darwin and we, especially the kids will miss all the get togethers we are used to have... It is really good news to hear that Malaysians are there as my daughter considers Malaysia to be her second home (she was born in Malaysia) and she will be very happy to meet Malaysians. Me and my husband both studied in Malaysia too.....

As someone else said, my husband was also worried about the Crock stories.... Now I know from your post that its not that bad... A lot of anxiety is gone.

May I ask how much the car rental cost? We will also have to hire a car initially till we are able to buy one. How long does it take to get electricity and internet organised for your rental home? How much does it cost for the initial installation of electricity? I have seen some ads on internet about Connection vouchers for electricity. Over here, connection is free... So I am wondering how much it cost for the connection there?

Hoping that the move is going to be a successful one and we will not miss Adelaide (our home for the past 5 years) too much. At least the climate in Darwin sounds more like the Maldives.

cheers


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Nurse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very happy to stumble upon this thread. Really helpful information. Thank you.
> 
> ...


No problem ma'am, really glad the info helps. 

Nakara is a good (northern) suburb, and the school is one of the top school in Darwin as well. You're lucky to have someone here to at least help out in sorting out the acc. Also the fact you already have a rental history - I had none. 

Rental is ridiculously expensive, for the amount you pay, you could get twice better acc elsewhere in the region. That is the only downside for me. 

I'm a member with Hertz, since I used to rent a lot during my self-drive holidays before so I get about 30-35 bucks rate per day for a entry level hatch/sedan. Usually a Yaris/i20/Latio/Corolla. 

Powerwater's reconnection fee is 50 bucks. Will take between 24-48 hrs. 
Just do it online via their website. 
Similarly for internet, I'm on internode (Adelaide-based?) and if your infra is ready then you might be connected within few days. Lodge your application online and they'll check whether they can supply to your area or not. You can also buy or rent their router and get it couriered to your home in no time. 

Ah, great to hear that (the Malaysian "link"). Probably we can meet up once you are here too. Lots of Indonesian delicacies around if your daughter wishes to try some. Closest you can get to Malaysian food. 

You're coming over during the time when most people are flocking from south to Top End so it should be alright. Super quiet when I was here in Nov/Dec!


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Nurse, and all, 

Hopefully the links below will be able to assist further:

Car Rentals (Most have limited kms, usually 100-250 km per day, though there are ways to make it unlimited - as I was told)

https://www.hertz.com.au/rentacar/hire-a-car/northern-territory/darwin

Car Hire Darwin - Great Savings On All Vehicles Online | Thrifty Car Rental Australia

Electricity connection (56 bucks, not 50 bucks as I written earlier)

Application for home electricity connection - Power and Water Corporation

House-hunting

Real Estate, Property & Homes For Sale - realestate.com.au

I tend to use this ONLY as based from observations, the ones on gumtree.com.au or realestateview.com.au are of higher rates. Maybe it's just me. Also contact the agents directly so that they can include you in the weekly email subscription. Does not hurt to receive all of these updates while you're still away from Darwin. Saturday (hard copy) editions of the NT news have lots of ads as well. 

Shortlist - Arrive - Inspect - Submit Application. 

Raine & Horne (Stuart Highway, opposite Nissan dealer) seems to have properties that are slightly below "market" rate compared to the rest - though in the end I settled with Darwin Rental Specialist (Bagot Road/Coconut Grove). Sadly higher but I don't have the luxury of time to wait further. 
Other than that you have Elders, KG Young (below market price too), etc.

Schooling (public school):

NT-wide Enrolment form
http://www.education.nt.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/3290/StudentEnrolmentForm.pdf

You'll get 150 bucks worth of voucher at the start of the school term which can be used for uniforms, book packs, excursions, etc.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

darahhitam said:


> No problem ma'am, really glad the info helps.
> 
> Nakara is a good (northern) suburb, and the school is one of the top school in Darwin as well. You're lucky to have someone here to at least help out in sorting out the acc. Also the fact you already have a rental history - I had none.
> 
> ...



Thank you for all this info.... much appreciated.
Would love to meet up sometime. I have always loved Malaysia more than any other country I lived... Even now I visit KL whenever possible.
Regards to your family.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi bro, how did you transfer your money from M'sia to Darwin ? How is Leanyer as I saw quite a no of property for rent there ? Which school u send ur kids to ?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> Hi bro, how did you transfer your money from M'sia to Darwin ? How is Leanyer as I saw quite a no of property for rent there ? Which school u send ur kids to ?


You can open up a bank account while you are still in Malaysia and have your money transferred to Australian bank. The only restriction is that you can't transfer the money out from the bank until you are physically here and have verified your status with the local bank in person. 

Leanyer is quite good. Close to Casuarina Shopping Square and other amenities e.g. Leanyer Water Park and Hibiscus Shopping Centre. Very quiet. I love it, though the rent is quite high. Also the fact that it is only 4 km away from my office. 

Palmerston has better and cheaper houses, and more modern-looking, if you are willing to commute. 

My eldest goes to Anula Primary School, as part of Intensive English School/Class (6 months - 18th months, then he will be transferred to the school within the catchment area, etc) and my youngest goes to Leanyer Pre-School. 

Note that all students under Anula's Intensive English School have special (also free) buses plying the routes all over Northern Suburbs.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Are all new student required to get through the Intensive English classes ? Is Anula a private or public school ?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> Are all new student required to get through the Intensive English classes ? Is Anula a private or public school ?



Public. 

Depending on level of English/Country, usually determined by the School you choose to go within your catchment area. We approached Leanyer Primary School last year and they suggested Anula IES for 6 - 18 mths before progressing to mainstream classes. 
But with my youngest, she goes straight to Leanyer pre-school, non-IES.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

What about private healthcare & insurance ? Since I will be going under visa 489, there will be no Medicare. Do u know how much it cost for a family cover for medical insurance ?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> What about private healthcare & insurance ? Since I will be going under visa 489, there will be no Medicare. Do u know how much it cost for a family cover for medical insurance ?


I'm with BUPA. 189 bucks per month for the whole family.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

How is the coffee culture in Darwin ? Is outlet such as Coffee Club doing well ? How is the crowd in Casuarina Shopping centre on weekday and weekends? Is there other shopping centre other than Casuarina ? Is the waterfront crowded or quiet ? Want to know if any of these place is suitable to set up a café or restaurant


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> How is the coffee culture in Darwin ? Is outlet such as Coffee Club doing well ? How is the crowd in Casuarina Shopping centre on weekday and weekends? Is there other shopping centre other than Casuarina ? Is the waterfront crowded or quiet ? Want to know if any of these place is suitable to set up a café or restaurant


Can't help you with that since I am not a coffee person myself. But I do notice Cas square is quite packed (at least the parking) on Saturdays and Sundays and Friday evenings (Late closing up to 9 pm on Fridays). There are several coffee places within Cas itself and usually when I'm there the places are usually at least 2/3 occupied. Not too sure about weekdays as Cas square closes at 530 pm Mon - Thurs and I'll be at work by then. haha. Sat is until 5 and Sun is until 3. Different crowds during school holidays obviously and far a lot more people now as we enter the Dry season compared to when I first arrived in Oct. 

Pretty good crowd at Waterfront, as well as Stoke Wharf nearby as far as I know and aware of during my visits. 

Nope, no other similarly-sized shopping centre to our Malaysian definition here except for Cas. Maybe the smaller one with Target in Palmerston? Theyvare building one in Coolalinga though. Big one with another Kmart and Myers?


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

such an informative thread. will also be moving to Darwin by the end of this year hopefully. is there good public transport?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Not too sure how reliable the public transport over here since I have been using my own transport since the day of my arrival (rental car for 3 weeks followed by my own car). I took the bus ONCE to get to the workshop to pick up the car that went for service. 
Again, depending on which suburb you're in probably. 

You have choices of bus or taxis here, nothing else as public transport. 

It's 3 bucks for adults for a 3-hr ride I think? 
Schoolkids are free, even weekends. 

Might want to drop by here to have a look:

Darwin Public Buses - Department of Transport - NT Government - Australia



> Full Fare: $3.00
> An adult full fare entitles the passenger to unlimited bus travel for three hours on any scheduled public bus service from the time of validation.
> 
> Concession: $1.00
> ...


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

darahhitam said:


> Not too sure how reliable the public transport over here since I have been using my own transport since the day of my arrival (rental car for 3 weeks followed by my own car). I took the bus ONCE to get to the workshop to pick up the car that went for service.
> Again, depending on which suburb you're in probably.
> 
> You have choices of bus or taxis here, nothing else as public transport.
> ...


Yes, thats correct. I regularly use the public transport and all major suburbs in the city are connected. But be careful in calculating how much you have to walk as it can get very hot in Darwin. But, I think the weather is close to what its in Malaysia ?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd say the wet season (as far as I've been here since Oct last year) is almost the same as Malaysia, or Kuala Lumpur minus the polluted air and traffic jams, haha. The build up in Dec is probably the worst, but I still think it has much better (predictable) weather than KL. 

Dry season is definitely different with much lower humidity, and lower night temperatures, based on my short trip last year in June/July. 

To me temperature figure is one thing, the realfeel factor (humidity, etc) is another.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

darahhitam said:


> Not too sure how reliable the public transport over here since I have been using my own transport since the day of my arrival (rental car for 3 weeks followed by my own car). I took the bus ONCE to get to the workshop to pick up the car that went for service.
> Again, depending on which suburb you're in probably.
> 
> You have choices of bus or taxis here, nothing else as public transport.
> ...


thank you for the informative reply. one last question, what are the costs of car hire in Darwin? with about 200kms free daily?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Copy paste from this thread itself.... 

"I'm a member with Hertz, since I used to rent a lot during my self-drive holidays before so I get about 30-35 bucks rate per day for a entry level hatch/sedan. Usually a Yaris/i20/Latio/Corolla. "


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

thanx for the reply..


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

hi bro darahhitam,

what is the type of medical check up required for you and your family especially kids below 12 ? also, where did u go for the police clearance ?

anyway, so far how is life in Darwin for you and your family?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> hi bro darahhitam,
> 
> what is the type of medical check up required for you and your family especially kids below 12 ? also, where did u go for the police clearance ?
> 
> anyway, so far how is life in Darwin for you and your family?


Just an x-ray for me and my wife, and full medical check up for the kids. All done at Gleaneagles. 

No police clearance/check whatsoever. 

Life's good, plus with the Dry season is upon us so you can tell by the number of people flocking from down south to here now. Also outdoor festivals! Latest being the seabreeze at Nightcliff. Awesome!


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

wow ....... tat's great to hear that you and your family are adapting and enjoying so much of what Darwin has to offer, make me want to fly there asap


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> wow ....... tat's great to hear that you and your family are adapting and enjoying so much of what Darwin has to offer, make me want to fly there asap


Thanks. I would have guessed it boils down to the person? Some have lots of negativity and unwilling to explore - that's affecting the opinion and level of acceptance? 

I honestly just love to explore places and do lots and lots of research about the place plus driving/cycling around?


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi bro,

Just read this article in the NT news ...... is it really that bad 

Teenage girls targeted in separate attacks at Darwin and Palmerston bus interchanges | NT News


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

sw88 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Just read this article in the NT news ...... is it really that bad
> 
> Teenage girls targeted in separate attacks at Darwin and Palmerston bus interchanges | NT News


Haha. Every single crime will be "publicised" over here due to its low population and low crime rate (relatively compared to where I was before in Cheras, KL)? Heard of it as student gangs going after each other. Alcohol could be a factor too, as usual. 
Definitely MUCH safer than KL. That I can say. You can't expect zero crime rate right? 

Never came across any since I'm here though. Not even once.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha......true also. small news can be a big issue due to less serious security issues and crime such as snatch thieves which is a daily thing in kl


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Bro,

What is the standard procedure of property renting in Darwin ? What documents do we need to provide if we had just landed and without jobs or references ? Is the price advertised in realestate.com.au negotiable and how to go about giving an offer ( if advertised as 500 per week, is it possible to offer 400 ?  )

Thanks


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Standard procedure? No written rules, but based on my experience, you will need to physically inspect the house/unit beforehand. You could also ask a representative to do it on your behalf Inspection times are advertised, or otherwise you can arrange for one. Note the period of 15-30 mins usually - and before or right after normal working hours. There are several units open for inspection on Saturdays too. 

From there you could get their application forms. Best is to get the forms readily from their offices and fill it up as much as you can and just ready to submit it if you're satisfied with the house/unit condition. 

The usual documents would be:

1. ID, that would mean your passport or driver's licence and every single one who will be staying with you. 
2. Letter of Employment/Offer (you can use your Malaysian reference if you wish, former employer?). 
3. Past rental records (or in this case, your own house payment records or condo/apt management letter in Malaysia? It could also be a letter stating that you are a good resident and has been paying whatever fees imposed in your condo)
4. Past Utility bills (I printed out mine from TNB/Syabas/IWK as well - just in case)

Whatever documents that can support, or be able to show that you are able to pay the fortnightly payments of the house/unit. 

Doubt it is negotiable, but you can always try but definitely not up to 100 less a week? Haha. Note this is now the peak season (dry season with amazing day and cold night temps) so demand is quite strong, well until September.


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the express reply  

Which months are usually the slow period ? At least I can plan in advance


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

The wet season. Oct/Nov - March/April. I'd say Nov/Dec is the best time to get a cheaper house/unit. 

So you are planning to come over without a job offer? That's risky don't you think? Under what visa?


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have just lodge my visa 489 after getting the NT sponsor & invitation.

Is true it will be very risky but for my kids sake, will take the chances. I won't mind working on a part time basis at the beginning to get some Aussie experience especially in the f&b line or retail and won't have any expectation or mind any low position as long it pays the bill. Once I have enough experience or network, will consider setting up a café or buying over one as I have been managing restaurants and clubs for more than 18 years, so that will be my area of interest. 

Hope hard work and perseverance will get me through the challenge


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh ok. Wish you all the best bro!


----------



## sw88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks and hope to catch up with you for a teh tarik ( if they have any  ) once I landed. You have been a great source of information and help which everyone in the forum can benefit especially those planning their move to Darwin :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Glad to help as I was wandering all alone (literally on the internet) before I decided to take on the job offer here. Haha. Trying to help as much as I can based on where I've been or travelled to, and instil positivity instead of putting things into negative perspective. 

It's all good. Lots of amazing events past couple of months. Notably Seabreeze Fest, Greek Glenti, V8 Supercars, and more coming soon. School holiday is also 4 weeks over here, thanks to the nice weather so almost everyday there'll be (free) activities for the kids either at the waterfront or some parks or even free movies at the cinema and under the sky!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi.... can anybody help in suggesting some place for temporary initial accomodation... I plan to travel in end of August with my wife and am looking for a 2 week acco.... 

also, is 2 weeks enough to search and zero in on a long term place? within two weeks getting a job is obviously very difficult... do land lords have restrictions as such?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Hi.... can anybody help in suggesting some place for temporary initial accomodation... I plan to travel in end of August with my wife and am looking for a 2 week acco....
> 
> also, is 2 weeks enough to search and zero in on a long term place? within two weeks getting a job is obviously very difficult... do land lords have restrictions as such?


Try airbnb web site. U will find a suitable one.


----------



## ArunSaraswat (Feb 23, 2014)

Request for info about, how is the place for Indian Expat with family of daughters in age of 11/12 years... Request some feedback from people living or knowing Darwin on following points:
1. Quality of life and things to do.
2. Cost of living (rental for 2/3 bhk)
3. Possible english schools


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

1. Quality of life and things to do

Plenty of things to do here if you know how to get around. Really. And its a growing/developing city. Friendly bunch of locals too! 

2. Cost of living (rental for 2/3 bhk)

Rental is the most expensive part - biggest portion of the pay. Get it covered from your employer? Vis-a-vis a similar rental rate elsewhere gives you better house/unit. 

Outside food is definitely cheaper elsewhere compared to Darwin but if you cook at home most of the time then not much difference there. Groceries are just alright. I still find it cheaper than KL. Haha. 

3. Possible english schools

All public schools are in English - this is Australia. Haha. On a serious note, Intensive English School/Unit is good - Anula Primary in the Northern Suburb.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

@darahhitam - any suggestions for things to do on the weekend? 

specially after 3 pm when the malls close! Mindl beach is one good option.. but any other?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

A lot in the Dry. Waterfront usually has activities scheduled periodically. Free movies under the star, mini zoo (like tomorrow?). We had Darwin fest going on there as well. Honestly, I feel like a 100% increase in outdoor activities all over Darwin/Palmerston compared to the time I came in during the Wet last year. 

Previous weeks we had RAAF Open Day at Winellie, and Palmerston Festivals over last weekend too. 

CAS closes at 5 pm on Saturdays. 
3 pm closing is for Sundays.


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Other than that you can always drop by Leanyer or Palmerston Waterparks... they only close at 6 pm. Wave Lagoon @ Waterfront too. Or Deckchair cinema.


----------



## minhpupil (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello Darahhitam,

I am applying for visa 489 to NT under engineering. Since I don't have any Australia working experience so I have heard that it is very difficult for me to apply the engineering job at Australia companies. Normally, I need to start with manual work then I need to re-take Australian bachelor degree to enhance the job opportunity.
Hence, would you please advise me which place in NT that we can easily apply for manual job such as cleaning, waiter, etc. so that I can apply these positions when first coming to NT? 
Moreover, please help to advise which manual occupation is in high demand at NT and it is easy to apply for so that I can prepare in advance?

Thanks a lot for all of your kind sharing!


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, 

Sorry, I am not exactly in the right position to advise you on this as I have no knowledge whatsoever on the manual job market...

However, I have heard of students getting lots of casual/fraction jobs between May - Sept as many events are being held during this period - since it is "The Dry". CBD is sort of a run-down at the moment as most new shops are now in Northern Suburbs or Palmerston. I would think more jobs are available in those areas, as opposed to CBD. But no harm in contacting the backpackers' jobseekers' zone (Mitchell St, CBD) to have a look at what jobs available. These could be very short-term type though. 

On another note, based on my experience, there is no need to re-take a bachelor's degree from Australian Uni if you already have a recognised degree from your country. I know of a friend who had a job offer here plus 457 visa from his employer while was still in Malaysia, about 5 years ago and his degree was in accounting from a University in Malaysia. He has never set foot in Australia prior to that - and has recently got his PR here. 

As for Engineering, I am very sure if the degree is recognised and accredited by your local Engineer's Board, then it should be recognised by EA as well. If I were you, I'd be confident enough to still apply for Engineering-related positions directly to the companies in the industrial areas of Berrimah, Winellie, etc. I mean, why not? Or if you're into consultancy - directly to the office-based companies @ CBD.


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Additional links for Huss81 - or whoever looking for places/activities to hangout during the weekend/weekdays. Just got my time on the laptop instead of checking this forum using a phone. Haha. 

List of events @ Waterfront: Events | Darwin Waterfront

Palmerston events: Events Calendar - City of Palmerston

General Darwin events: 

September: Darwin 2014 Calendar

Darwin 2014 Calendar (Month of July has LOADS listed, as a proof)


Home (Palmerston Water Park + Slides + BBQ Area) - Free

Welcome to the Leanyer Recreation Park. (Leanyer Water Park + Slides + Playground + BBQ area) - Free

Wave Lagoon | Darwin Waterfront (Wave Lagoon, $18 for a family of 2 adults, 3 kids, or $7 for adult)

Swimming Lagoons | Darwin Waterfront (Waterfront swimming Lagoons) - Free

Or if you have a day or two - quick trip to Litchfield's Florence Falls/Buley Rockhole/etc, without an overnight, or Kakadu (recommended to do an overnight). 

Or Territory Wildlife Park @ Berry Springs? 

Markets: 

Friday PM: Palmerston
Saturday AM: Parap, Colallinga
Sunday AM: Rapid Creek, Nightcliff
Sunday PM: Mindil Beach
Thursday PM: Mindil Beach (bigger and more stalls compared to Sunday's market)

Or get the whole list here: I haven't been to some too. 

https://www.marketsandfairs.com.au/regular-markets.asp?state=NT

If you're into thrift shops, there are plenty of those too - Salvos (Winellie, Palmerston, Stuart Park, Nightcliff, Casuarina), Vinnies (Stuart Park, Malak), Anglicare (Sabine Road, Nemarluk Drive)


----------



## minhpupil (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Darahhitam,

Thanks a lot for your great advices and sharing. I will have a thorough look about that!


----------



## minhpupil (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Depende,

Thanks a lot for your advices.
Howevern would you please help to be more explicit about the main reasons of " we need to have connections or luck". Do you relate it to the Engineer occupations or the Manual work as well?
I really appreciate if you could help to share about the Manual job market as well as the Mechanical Engineering job opportunity at NT.

Thanks!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

darahhitam said:


> If you're into thrift shops, there are plenty of those too - Salvos (Winellie, Palmerston, Stuart Park, Nightcliff, Casuarina), Vinnies (Stuart Park, Malak), Anglicare (Sabine Road, Nemarluk Drive)


Superb information... I have already been to the Sunday Mindl beach market; will try to go this thursday one cause I believe this might be the last one for this season.

I want to definitely check out the Sunday market for the veggies; heard you get a good bargain if buying in bulk.

Thanks for all the info! Keep sharing.

Rgds
Huss


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Superb information... I have already been to the Sunday Mindl beach market; will try to go this thursday one cause I believe this might be the last one for this season.
> 
> I want to definitely check out the Sunday market for the veggies; heard you get a good bargain if buying in bulk.
> 
> ...


Rapid Creek is def cheaper and has wider choices compared to Parap or Nightcliff. 

Palmerston night market has number of vegetables too, btw. 

I'd think the last Mindil market will be Oct end - like last year. Closing of "Dry". 

Fireworks and all, just like Territory day.


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

I have actually compiled a (growing) list if places of interests, I've been to plus some places I WISH to go in the future, in case of family or friends/relatives coming over for road trip, etc. Some are touristy type, and some are not. 

Not too sure if it's appropriate for me to share it in this thread - feels like this thread has been "hijacked" by now, haha. Do you think someone can just open up a new one in The Platypus Den? 

Any input from Mod?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I think this thread will be the best cause it talks about Darwin itself. People wanting to come here can look at this thread and get all information first-hand. I would like to know those places for sure!


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

@darahhitam,

You have been really informative. 

I'm an Electrical Engineer. 

Could you please tell me which area will be better for me to get a job either related to my occupation or manual?


----------



## ExpatE (Apr 15, 2015)

*Looking to make the move*

Hey Everyone, 

My name is John and I'm looking into moving to Darwin this year. 

I'm from England. Anyone here from my neck of the woods? If so, reply and perhaps we can trade e-mails on living life in the NT. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

*Environmental Job Prospects in Darwin (Oil & Gas)*

Can anyone assist with the environmental specialist jobs in oil & gas industries at Darwin? I am seeking for a move / relocation towards Darwin, Perth, Brisbane or Melbourne, as I have oil & gas experience. Currently, I am based in Canberra. Thanks.


----------



## yummyparas (Sep 30, 2015)

*Need to know People in Darwin*

HI all! I'm pretty new here and I was wondering if anyone around here is from Palmerston City, NT? My family (with husband and 4 kids) are migrating to Darwin and we want to live in the Palmerston area. What do you think? Need some wise advice and new friends


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

yummyparas said:


> HI all! I'm pretty new here and I was wondering if anyone around here is from Palmerston City, NT? My family (with husband and 4 kids) are migrating to Darwin and we want to live in the Palmerston area. What do you think? Need some wise advice and new friends


Hi, 

I don't live in Palmerston though I intend to when I first headhunted from KL, Malaysia, for a job in Darwin 2 years ago. Having said that, I go to Palmerston at least once a week, either for shopping at Target or the markets. 

In my personal opinion: 

Pros: 

1. Cheaper rentals than Darwin region (rates have been steadily going down since Apr this year). Note the massive new developments of housing in the area which increases the supply more than demand. You could get a 3 b house ni Palmerston region at the same price you are paying for 2 b house in Darwin region. 
2. New Palmerston hospital is underway
3. 2 new shopping malls underway (Yarrawonga's Gateway Woolies/BigW and Coolallinga's K-Mart/Coles)
4. Target! 
5. Mostly modern buildings and nicely-designed houses in the new suburbs. 
6. A satellite city of Darwin so it has own lakes, plenty of recreational areas, parks, library, etc. 
7. The awesome Friday Night Market (dry season only) and Coolallinga Rural Saturday Market
8. Close to the "rural" Howards Springs/Humpty Doo/Coolallinga

Cons: 

1. No offense, but it is also known as "Palmerslum" due to much higher crime rates than Darwin. A long story on this, based on locals' perception as well as my own past 2 years. PM me if need to know more. 
2. Older suburbs (Gray, Moulden, Driver) are a no-no. In similar manner, school environment in the said areas may not be conducive to some kids (read: a lot of behaviourial issues)
3. Quite a long commute with quite a heavy traffic if you work in the City or Northern Suburbs of Darwin. Although work on lane duplication on Tiger Brennan Drive is underway.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

Hi All, is Darwin good for kids or there are other part of NT that more conducive for kids?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

expat2expat said:


> Hi All, is Darwin good for kids or there are other part of NT that more conducive for kids?


That actually a very subjective question with subjective answer, depending on the person. In any city, the parents and the Schools / Suburbs play a part. I do personally think Darwin is awesome for kids due to its almost year-long outdoor activities with consistent touch of nature. The same can be said for Brisbane/Gold Coast - where I plan to head next. 
Both of my kids are doing really well after spending around 4 years here which I could never imagine they being the same if they were to grow up back home. My son was appointed a School Captain 2 years ago when he was barely in Australia for 2 years at that time. Now that took me by surprise.

Now in his Year 8 he is enrolled in a LEAP program at School for high-achieving students. Couldn't make me prouder. And no, we are not the typical parents who are crazy for grades hence the reason why we agreed to accept the offer to Oz and to leave that mentality behind 
Study-Life-Balance FTW. 

I cannot really think of any other part in NT that will provide the same. As much as I love Alice Springs (for its weather and beautiful landscapes - surrounded by McDonnell Ranges) I still think it is far more conducive to bring kids up in Darwin than anywhere else in NT - again due to accessibility. If I were to rank the city and towns in NT : Darwin > Alice Springs > Katherine. And no, I wouldn't want to stay in other towns in NT based from my own observations during my road trip holidays and feedback from my mates who have lived around some of the towns.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

Wow, thank you so much for your positive feedback. May I know if your kids were in private school or government school. I will be on a temporary visa regional sponsored.


----------

